# Anti-ACTA Demo's am 11.02.2012!



## TerrorTomato (31. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,

Am 11.02.2012 finden Deutschlandweit (aber auch Polen und weitere Länder) Demonstrationen gegen das umstrittene ACTA-Gesetz. Was ACTA dürfte den meisten bekannt sein. 
STOPP ACTA – 11.02.2012 | theorigin.de

Vorangetrieben werden diese Demos von der "Kriegserklärung" von CDU-Politikers Ansgar Heveling. 
Ansgar Heveling, kampf gegen die Netzgemeinde. Wichtige Rundfunksendung! - YouTube

Hier kann man sehen, wo bisher Demos ggeplant sind!
ACTA Protests Worldwide - Google Maps

*!!! ICH BITTE ALLE MIT AN DEM DEMOS TEILZUNEHMEN !!!*

@Moderation:
auch wenn diese News nicht groß ist, bitte ich euch diese nicht zu löschen, Da es mit der einge Weg ist, viele Menschen zu erreichen !!
Falls dennoch erwünscht, kann ich die News vergrößern!


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2012)

Leider keine in Österreich


----------



## nonsense (1. Februar 2012)

hui das sind aber recht viele und sogar eine in meiner nähe. Da werd ich auf jeden fall hin gehen!


----------



## Cosmas (1. Februar 2012)

ha berlin hat ne demo, da gemmer doch glattweg hin und bringen den totalen krieg, aus dem netz, auf die strasse^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Februar 2012)

mist zu weit weg.


----------



## Anchorage (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin in München dabei. Wer wohnt in der nähe von München. Vllt können wir uns München Hauptbahnhof treffen oder so. Mir einfach bescheid sagen bitte.


----------



## Anchorage (1. Februar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> mist zu weit weg.


 
Versuch es iwie einzurichten es geht dich was an.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info TerrorTomato.
Meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass Demonstrationen nichts bringen.
Viele Gesetze (z.B. Hartz IV) wurden gegen eine deutliche Mehrheit der Bevölkerung (selbst mit Demonstrationen) durchgesetzt.
Vielleicht hätte die Piratenpartei, wenn sie die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung findet, in Deutschland eine Chance ACTA abzuwenden?
Ich selbst bin (unzufriedenes) Mitglied der SPD, die leider in vielen Punkten der CDU/CSU sehr nahe steht, und wahrscheinlich einem ähnlichen Vorschlag zustimmen wird. Aber ich habe mich entschieden, auf dem sinkenden Schiff zu bleiben, bis es untergeht....^^


----------



## Anchorage (1. Februar 2012)

Stopt Acta | Facebook

Hier meldet euch an wenn ihr in der nähe von München Wohnt.


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2012)

Ich werd' bei Dortmund mit dabei sein.

Nicht verzagen, Österreicher: Wien kommt wahrscheinlich noch dazu... heut' soll das große Update auf Stopp ACTA | Home mit Termin-Auflistung u.s.w. kommen...


----------



## Jan565 (1. Februar 2012)

Ist doch schön! Sogar ein Ort in meiner nähe ist dabei. Wenn ich dann genau weiß wo bin ich dabei! 

Aber wenn ich mir mal die Liste so ansehe, da sind ja fast alle großen städte aus ganz Euroape dabei. Und ich glaube da kommen noch welche dazu.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Februar 2012)

Am 11.2.in Frankfurt, da simmer dabei, das wird echt gut: D


----------



## Biervulkan (1. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Stopt Acta | Facebook
> 
> Hier meldet euch an wenn ihr in der nähe von München Wohnt.



http://www.facebook.com/events/117215651734097/https://www.facebook.com/events/182716005161256/ 

da sind schon mehr dabei  

Edit: Link korrigiert


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön in Mannheim und in Frankfurt ist etwas geplant, wenn sich die Uhrzeiten nicht überschneiden, schaff ich es evl. auf beide Demos.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Februar 2012)

Huch, bei mir in der Kleinstadt wird auch eine sein. Finde ich schön, dass es doch noch Menschen mit Verstand hier gibt.


----------



## Neo03 (1. Februar 2012)

Top, leider in Thüringen keine am start.


----------



## Adam West (1. Februar 2012)

Dresden!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (1. Februar 2012)

mh in der leipziger nahen umgebung nix zu findn,

fährt wer aus leipzig oder umgebung nach dresden ? adam vlt ?? ^^


----------



## Research (1. Februar 2012)

Berlin.


----------



## Adam West (1. Februar 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> fährt wer aus leipzig oder umgebung nach dresden ? adam vlt ?? ^^



 Leider nicht, ich wohne ja schon hier^^


----------



## Amigo (1. Februar 2012)

Die Demo am 11. ist schon fest eingeplant, aber nochmal danke für die News! 

Berlin! 

Hoffe es ist da "etwas" wärmer... sonst werden viele zu Hause hocken. (Vorm Inet, welche Ironie!)


----------



## stylemongo (1. Februar 2012)

Also wir machen hier in Ulm (BW) auch eine 

Info? einfach melden...


----------



## zcei (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn jemand meint es sei zu weit weg -> eigene Demo in der Stadt anzetteln.
Muss ja keine 100.000 Mann Demo mit einer Millionen Flyern sein...

Aber tut etwas!

Ich persönlich war vorgestern erstaunt als es nichts für Berlin gab und hab da schon angefangen zu organisieren. Haben die PiratenBerlin jetzt übernommen, aber ist ja auch egal, ich werde da sein!

Wir haben schon Gesetze, die uns diese Möglichkeit zusichern, nutzt sie auch!


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Februar 2012)

Verdammt, zu weit weg.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Februar 2012)

Dortmund, sehr gut. Bin dabei


----------



## Infernalracing (1. Februar 2012)

Berlin, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn Anonymous dabei ist wird die Demo zu Farce.

*http://www.spiegel.de/thema/anonymous/*


----------



## Memphys (1. Februar 2012)

Leider auf Klassenfahrt - komme erst am späten Nachmittag bis Abend wieder...


----------



## The_GTS (1. Februar 2012)

11.2? Passt Perfekt, nehm dann an der in Bielso-Biala Teil! Is ja n Ort weiter von mir.


----------



## marvelmaster (1. Februar 2012)

wasn rotz


----------



## Adam West (1. Februar 2012)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> wasn rotz


 
Du wählst also CDU ja? Cool


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2012)

richtig so, aber zu weil für mich. Dessau oder Wittenberg wäre toll.


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Leider keine in Österreich


 
Hat sich innerhalb von 24 geändert; jetzt sind "Stopp ACTA"-Demos in 

Wien
Innsbruck
Salzburg
Graz
 geplant.


----------



## Dark Messiah (1. Februar 2012)

ich kann leider nicht, habe wichtigen zusatzunterricht für meine vorabiklausuren, damn


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2012)

Dark Messiah schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht, habe wichtigen zusatzunterricht für meine vorabiklausuren, damn



Shit happens; wenn's dich so wurmt, mach' dann doch 'ne Rundmail an deine Bekannten oder so...


----------



## Dark Messiah (1. Februar 2012)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Shit happens; wenn's dich so wurmt, mach' dann doch 'ne Rundmail an deine Bekannten oder so...


 so wie ich die kenne geht eh keiner hin.. leider


----------



## nonsense (1. Februar 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Am 11.2.in Frankfurt


 vll sieht man sich dort


----------



## derP4computer (1. Februar 2012)

Bremen ist dabei. 

An dem Tag muß ich aber leider im PCGH Forum Spam verbreiten, da gibt es keine Verwarnungen, schließlich sind ja alle auf der Demo.


----------



## Balthar (1. Februar 2012)

Man kann nur hoffen das dat alles was bringt.........


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn es zeitlich klappt bin ich in München dabei!

achja: tolles vid:

Was ist ACTA? - YouTube


----------



## Adam West (2. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich klappt bin ich in München dabei!
> 
> achja: tolles vid:
> 
> Was ist ACTA? - YouTube


 
Jupp, schon vor ein paar Tagen gesehen... Ich nehms der Welt nicht übel, wenn sie bald untergehen will!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

Wow in Hamburg ist die Demo direkt in der Alster  Das sogt zumiindest für aufsehen


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Februar 2012)

"Warum das Europaparlament ACTA die Zustimmung versagen sollte" - Unaufgeregte Argumentation vom Rechtsanwalt Thomas Stadler


----------



## KOF328 (2. Februar 2012)

ich denke ich werde in Dortmund dabei sein


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Februar 2012)

hab hier noch was 

ARD-Nachtmagazin über ACTA - YouTube


----------



## Memphys (2. Februar 2012)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> "Warum das Europaparlament ACTA die Zustimmung versagen sollte" - Unaufgeregte Argumentation vom Rechtsanwalt Thomas Stadler


 
Sehr interessant, vor allem die Kommentare beim Blogeintrag über die Alternativen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

Heyho!

Geht einer auf die Demo in Mannheim ?


----------



## MonGoLo (4. Februar 2012)

in bielefeld? haha, juter witz... ^^'


----------



## BeerIsGood (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin in Monnem höchstwahrscheinlich dabei, und auch noch einige hundert Leute mehr.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Februar 2012)

Soeben wurde ein Mitmach-Portal in's Protestwiki integriert; vielen Dank an 
die Verantwortlichen dafür !


DE:Mitmach Portal - StoppACTA


Diese Seite listet sämtliche Ansätze auf, wie man sich für die "stopp ACTA"-Bewegung 
engagieren kann und bietet Raum für Beteiligung in Form von Pads; in  die kann jeder was
reinschreiben und alle lokalen Demo-Gruppen - von  Augsburg bis Kiel - bekommen's mit.


----------



## DJTuning (7. Februar 2012)

In Schwerin ist auch Demo


----------



## Abufaso (7. Februar 2012)

Gegen einen Bahnhof demonstrier ich hier nicht, aber gegen sowas auf jeden Fall!


----------



## lunar19 (8. Februar 2012)

Berlin 
Aber ich muss schon sagen, so auf den ersten Blick wirkts auch richtig gut organisiert!


----------



## Unrockstar85 (9. Februar 2012)

Hamburg  Soo Liebe Hamburger, ich hoffe doch wir sehen uns ... Lasst uns ein Zeichen setzen, wie in Polen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. Februar 2012)

In meiner Stadt gibts keine Demo.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Februar 2012)

Dann organisier eine


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

Also ich werde jetzt mit einem Kollegen doch nach Frankfurt auf die DEMO um 15 Uhr gehen 
Zieht euch warm an...


----------



## lunar19 (10. Februar 2012)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Demos nicht von links-extremen oder anderen ausgenutzt werden und wieder ne Welt-Veränderungs-Demo draus wird...  aber ich bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Xyrian (10. Februar 2012)

Ich werde auf die Demo in Frankfurt gehen. Wenn mich einer sieht, ich hab ne sehr grüne Mütze und einen PCGHX-Pullover. 

Xyrian


----------

